# New guy needs some help please.



## Willsbma (May 8, 2013)

My girl has a 2012 Altima and she hit a raccoon on the right side, cracking the bumper, bending the radiator and breaking the fan shroud. I am going to tackle the repairs myself but I am looking for some wisdom before I dive in. I need to know where to grab parts for a good price and if anyone has links to DIY articles for removing the bumper and rad. I am an active member on e46fanatics and I know the search function is a big help but I'm strapped for time on this one as she needs the car for work ASAP. I appreciate the help and thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Used parts:
Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

genuine Nissan parts:

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store

Aftermarket parts:

RockAuto Parts Catalog

Discount Auto Parts Online -- PartsGeek.com - Domestic & Import Auto Parts Warehouse


----------



## Willsbma (May 8, 2013)

Will the rad from a 2011 maxima fit the Altima? I found a used one close by for a good price. Also, any specific aftermarket bumper cover that has a good fit? I can wait on the bumper as long as it runs good again so if not I'll wait for a factory one to pop up in a scrap yard. Thanks for the links to part suppliers!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Willsbma said:


> Will the rad from a 2011 maxima fit the Altima? I found a used one close by for a good price. Also, any specific aftermarket bumper cover that has a good fit? I can wait on the bumper as long as it runs good again so if not I'll wait for a factory one to pop up in a scrap yard. Thanks for the links to part suppliers!


You could do what the rest of the world might do in a situation such as this...

Search for the item using the donor vehicle's specifications...
Write down the part number and other distinguishing characteristics.
Search for the item using the recipient vehicle's specifications...
Write down that item's part number and distinguishing characteristics as well.
If the part numbers match, they are likely compatible with each other.
If the part numbers don't match, they are likely NOT compatible.


----------



## Willsbma (May 8, 2013)

Sorry buddy, didn't mean to offend you...
Anyway, I have the bumper off and I'm trying to remove the radiator fans and rad itself but the condenser is also bent in. I've never worked on this car before but I'm gonna assume I have to evacuate the system in order to pull the condenser out, correct? Looks like the connections on the left are the only thing holding it in. Anyone do this type of job before?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You didn't offend me. Just pointing out the obvious.

If you want to do it right, yes, you will have to have it evacuated before disconnecting the lines. Then when done replacing everything else, it'll have to get re-evacuated to remove any moisture that blew in the lines, and refilled.
Some guys might just crack the lines open and wait for the pressure to bleed off, but we all know that's not the right way to do this sort of thing...


----------



## Willsbma (May 8, 2013)

I'd rather not evacuate to atmosphere so ill get it towed to a shop for that bit. Other than that, we'll see. Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately I'm very strapped for time.


----------



## Willsbma (May 8, 2013)

Where can I find part numbers to cross reference with a 2011 maxima? These websites don't list 2011/12


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Really?
Check again...


----------

